
FAA checking potentially “catastrophic” issue with 737 Max wiring - allovernow
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/boeing-737-max-faa-checking-potentially-catastrophic-issue-with-737-max-wiring/
======
allovernow
>Boeing is reviewing whether two bundles of "critical wiring" are too close
together and could cause a short circuit.

>If a short goes unnoticed by pilots who then do nothing to respond to the
situation, it could put the plane in a catastrophic nose dive

Well, that's awfully suspicious...

Would be crazy if the crashes were somehow related to this potential issue,
possibly in connection with MCAS.

